# TFSI quattro sport - Scuba Blue



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Rinse, Chemical Guys Mr. Pink (Foam Party  ), Rinse, Dry, Chemical Guys Quick Wipe Detailing Spray


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Man- that's shiney!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very shiney  
Scuba blue looks a lot darker than what I thought it would. Or is that just cos its in the shade?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It does look dark, probably because it's in the shade and I think the colour balance is a bit off. This is my Scuba TTS shot in good light....


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Cheers fellas. I find the scuba blue, being a quite high flake metallic changes considerably in different light. Took this image just as it was starting to get dark when it takes a whole different vibe. Looks much more sparkly in bright sunlight. Looks awesome with a sunset or sunrise reflecting off it....... 8)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed. It's a great colour and sometimes even takes on a purpelish tinge in bright sunlight.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, bang on with the purple hue in certain light, mate.


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

A really classy colour, especially when nice and clean!


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Scuba blue, my favourite colour.
With titanium wheels... niceee 8)


----------

